# DSE SPL Meter in Australia



## RonAscension (Feb 13, 2011)

Is the DSE SPL meter here in Australia the same as the SPL at Radio Shack. Tandy is Radio Shack in Australia, but we only have Dick Smith Electronics in Adelaide, Australia. Can I use the calibration files for the Radio Shack SPL with the DSE SPL?

Ron


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to run this past Prof. and find out for you. :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Ron and welcome to the Shack..

The DSE SPL meter is identical to the Radio Shack unit..and you can use the same calibrations..

Whereabouts in Adelaide do you reside?


----------



## RonAscension (Feb 13, 2011)

In Edwardstown.


----------



## RonAscension (Feb 13, 2011)

Also trying to find somebody to help with Room Treatment for my small, but dedicated music, AV room.

Do you know anyone in Adelaide?


----------

